# Review of Delta 14-461 Deluxe Mortiser



## dalec

Thanks for the review Al. Will check out your blog.

Dalec


----------



## GaryK

I have the same machine and didn't have that problem you describe. I have used mine with no problems.

Thanks for your review.


----------



## cajunpen

I've been thinking about getting a bench top mortiser - Good review - Gary, do you think this is as good as I would want, or should I spend the extra $$$ and get the Powermatic 701? I doubt that I would use either of them that much.


----------



## DRdeveloper

I purchased the same machine from Rockler and am very happy with it - it's very easy to make mortises. My two complaints about it are really a wish list: (1) There should be some way to easily square up the chisel - it's a pain in the posterior to have to square it up every time you chock up a bit (2) the chisel/bit combo jams up a lot with wood chips when drilling into hard wood (like mahogany) - this causes the motor to stop and you have to remove the chisel/bit combo, clean it out and put it back in again (see wish #1) - if there were chip holes on BOTH sides of the chisel, this might be less of a problem.


----------



## woodymays

I have been wanting a mortiser and after looking at several, I liked the Festool domino jointing system. This tool is somewhat similar to a biscuit jointer but does a lot more. This tool cuts the mortise via a drill bit that turns and oscillates at the same time making a rectangular shape hole. This mortiser will cut different size mortises depending on which cutter you have installed. The dominos fit exactly to size into the mortise. I toke a look at one of these tools and some day will own. I will say that this mortiser costs quite a bit but well worth the money. take a look at this web site: www.festooljunkie.com. review and watch the video clips on what this tool can do.


----------



## Geedubs

Is this supposed to be the 14-651? I am currently checking out various mortising machines and just wanted to be sure I had not missed something…somewhere? Thanks for the review Al.


----------

